
Ask HN: Anyone else experiencing issues/comments (dis)appearing on GitHub? - andrewstuart
I&#x27;m seeing issue comments that appear and then disappear.<p>Anyone else seeing anything like that?
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18271180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18271180)

